# [SOLVED] Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz



## tapasrout (Jan 1, 2013)

Pls help me to find out which is a better processor in terms of speed for the given two processors

1.Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz*

faster speed = faster processor. Although there's not much in it anyway.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz*

If you look at core speed alone, the i5-2540 holds a slight edge.
However, the i5-3210 has native support for DDR3-1600 memory and higher memory bandwidth which should mean slightly quicker overall system speed.

i5 2540M vs i5 3210M side by side


----------



## tapasrout (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz*

Thanks for ur comments.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz*

If you looking to buy one of them I would highly recommend the i5-3210.


----------



## tapasrout (Jan 1, 2013)

*How to compare between i7 2620M and i7 3632QM*

How to compare between i7 2620M and i7 3632QM. Taking into account number of cores and clock speed which processor performs better. Is their any comparison formula??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to compare between i7 2620M and i7 3632QM*

Refer to Post # 3.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Intel Core i5 2540M @2.6 GHz v/s intel Core i5 3210M @2.5 GHz*

^ good advice :smile:


----------

